# Bolt+ All lights flashing



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Thought I was lucky. Moved from FL to SC over a month ago and thought I'd have a hard time getting the CableCARDS and all that up and running. It was a shockingly smooth experience. It probably isn't relative to what is going on now, just saying. The Bolt+ was working flawlessly through early this morning. I woke up and first thing I noticed is all lights blinking on the Bolt+. I powered everything down for about 30 minutes. When I booted it back up I briefly get the Tivo logo on the TV then the screen goes black and the Bolt's lights start flashing rapidly. Any tips before I call Tivo?

Edit: Unit is stock with no modifications.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Sounds like the hard drive:
Search Results for Query: four flashing lights | TiVoCommunity Forum


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I got a replacement. Unfortunately is has Hydra


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> I got a replacement. Unfortunately is has Hydra


Can't you roll it back to the HDUI? Or is that not possible on a box that starts out with Hydra?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Can't you roll it back to the HDUI? Or is that not possible on a box that starts out with Hydra?


I don't know. The replacement box started out with Hydra. I'm just trying to figure out where everything is. I just got the replacement up and running about an hour ago as I write this.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

If you don't like Hydra, the sooner you roll-back the better as you will lose all recordings, 1Passes, etc.

Not a lot of luv here for Hydra, but I like Hydra.

See: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1 
(*Works also for Bolt*)


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Tony_T said:


> If you don't like Hydra, the sooner you roll-back the better as you will lose all recordings, 1Passes, etc.
> 
> See: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1
> 
> (*Works for Bolt*)


I think I'll seriously have to consider doing this as it doesn't seem ready for prime time at all. Not sure why they'd put it on a replacement...Do new boxes even come with it? I can't figure out how to do simple stuff like bring up a list of tuners or find my other box (a Premiere).


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Hydra is needed for the VOX Voice Control Remote (included with new Bolts).
(Note that if you roll back, hitting the Mic button on the VOX remote triggers an upgrade to Hydra (that you can decline))

Here's the Manual if you decide to stick with Hydra:
https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf


----------

